# Food plan for this week anyone?



## lucy123 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have been busy in the kitchen today(and see LeeLee has too!) so was wondering what you all have planned for meals this week.

We are having full works SW Indian tonight - Lamb Rogan Josh, Onion Bhaji and Tandoori Chicken (becoming a favourite in our household and very low on syns - I am going to try and make some cauli rice with it- do you know if it would be possible with frozen cauli?

Monday - Lunch  - tuna quiche and salad
              Dinner - Beef Stew (SW)

Tuesday - Lunch - chicken drumsticks with salad
               Dinner - SW Shepherds pie with camouflaged swede and carrot
                            mash 

Wednesday Lunch - Tuna Quiche and salad 
                 Dinner- Pork steak, mushroom veg and roasted celeriac

Thursday    Lunch-  Ham salad with warburtons thin
                 Dinner - Chilli with SW chips (maybe)

I thought this might be useful to post for ideas for anyone who is stuck at the moment too.

With my injured hip I am less mobile so am thinking I need to be extra careful with the food now.


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't really plan meals in advance, though would probably help if I did. Today, it's mince and potatoes (sweet potato for me) with vegetables.

Tomorrow it's lamb steaks with chips (roasted sweet potato for me) and veggies again

Tuesday it will be sesame seed coated chicken goujons with stir fried veggies and bean sprouts with sweet chilli dipping sauce.

And I haven't a clue for Wednesday onward, we tend to eat lots of chicken. Lunches are usually sandwiches of some sort or homemade soup and a few pieces of fruit. Due to allergies I am also trying dairy free for the next few weeks to see if that improves my allergies. Particularly my morning cough which makes me sound like a smoker even though I don't smoke!!  Might help with weight loss too...fingers crossed. I've only been doing dairy free for a few days but its made a difference already to how I'm feeling in general....long may it continue.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 3, 2013)

Just woke up from a Sunday afternoon snooze after the morning's efforts!  Here's what I have this week:

Dinners are beef stew, chicken tikka masala, takeaway Weds after weigh-in, vegetable dhansak, cottage pie, gammon steak.  Assorted veg in fridge include white cabbage, carrots, broccoli, green beans, cauli.  (You can do the cauli rice from frozen, but half thaw it before blitzing and then drain well when completely thawed or it ends up a bit watery).  Mash on my cottage pie is cauli & butternut squash.  

Bread for lunchtime is always a Warburtons Thin, or Asda chapatti, or 2 small slices of wholemeal - all under 120 calories, with at least some element wholemeal flour.  Possible fillings this week are hot & spicy chicken from deli counter (shredded, with salad), roast beef, lean ham, egg & extra light mayo, Philly Light.  Fat free fruit yogurt and a piece of fruit completes my lunchbox.

Hope you enjoy your food this week - I will!


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the advice on the frozen cauli LeeLee. I don't have a food processor or blender at the moment - any suggestions?
I do have a potato ricer and wondered if that might work- but worried it might go to mash instead.

Your meals sound lovely too - I didnt get around to making the tuna quiche as absolutely shattered and had to sit down every 2 mins due to hip - it really hurts now - its not easy this home cooking is it - although it is enjoyable.

I know its early but am sat with a nice vodka and diet lemonade now!


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 3, 2013)

The potato ricer will give you cauli mash if you cook it first, and will probably break if you try to put the cauli through it raw.  What are your knife skills like?  It will take a bit of effort do do it by hand, and the result won't be quite as fine.  Rather than a food processor or blender, I have a mini-chopper (Delia Cheat item) and do a few florets at a time.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi - I have just read you can grate it - not sure if it will work with part frozen cauli but will give it a go.  I may invest in a processor soon but for now seems okay without it and dont really want another gadget.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 3, 2013)

Got to tell you about my dinner tonight, a make-it-up-as-you-go-along delight!  My daughter gave me some leftover slow-roasted lamb.  I made a portion of my pea soup and stirred in diced lamb, cooked carrots and white cabbage with a dollop of mint sauce.  (If not counting the peas as a Speed Healthy Extra, they're 3 syns and mint sauce is half a syn for a tablespoon.)
For afters, I sliced a banana, sprinkled on some cinnamon and spooned over a toffee Mullerlight.  I'm stuffed on half a syn!


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 3, 2013)

That lot sounds yummy.
I have no idea this week for food (not feeling hungry til I hit the low 4's)
I have to eat my chili beef so may do noodles but no idea for any other days, I do struggle with food coz its just me to cook for & I've felt knackered of late & have no energy to make stuff from scratch


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 4, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Got to tell you about my dinner tonight, a make-it-up-as-you-go-along delight!  My daughter gave me some leftover slow-roasted lamb.  I made a portion of my pea soup and stirred in diced lamb, cooked carrots and white cabbage with a dollop of mint sauce.  (If not counting the peas as a Speed Healthy Extra, they're 3 syns and mint sauce is half a syn for a tablespoon.)
> For afters, I sliced a banana, sprinkled on some cinnamon and spooned over a toffee Mullerlight.  I'm stuffed on half a syn!



Sounds yummy. Last nights indian was delicious too - but didn't get round to cauli as my hip gave in - very painful evening! Very nearly headed for A&E - but a massage from hubby, more pills and a heat bag saved me. I see physio again today -  not a happy bunny.


----------

